# Malinois x Pitbull pups



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Took 4 of these pups in from an accidental litter whose breeder was clueless as to what to do with them. Two are available to be placed in good homes. Mother was a purebred mal, father was the neighbor's very determined Pitbull. They were born July 30th. One male, one female both show nice stability, nerve and working drives. Traditional tan w/black mask, a 3rd pup (a solid blue female) may also be available.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)




----------

